# Update to the DND Army page



## ninty9 (23 May 2003)

I was pleasantly suprised to see that DND has updated the Army page like all the other ones they hav done over the past year.

I remember a discussion a while back on when they would get it done, since they did the front page, but not the army page.  Looks good.

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/home.asp


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 May 2003)

Nice work indeed! It‘s been a long time coming, but I know there‘s been a lot of work involved. The changes seem to be geared to the right audience - folks looking for info on the army - and that‘s great!


----------



## stukirkpatrick (23 May 2003)

That update surprised me as well.  

The site seems to have definitely retooled for a younger audience.  Having a DND menu tab that says ‘cool stuff‘ is worth the update


----------



## McInnes (23 May 2003)

wow, taht is pretty cool. i never expected that, and i was just on that site a couple days ago. It seems to be really geared towards recruiting...although i thought that they had too many recruits as it is?


----------



## Korus (23 May 2003)

If only the massive web design budget were spent on buying new equipment..


----------



## Tpr.Orange (23 May 2003)

Very good job! I like it more informative and easier to access info.


----------



## DnA (23 May 2003)

they did a very good job

but, in one of the "action" pics for the Night Vision Goggles, the Soldier is wearing a US Woodland boonie hat


----------



## Devlin (23 May 2003)

The discussion forum is a nice idea as well, but you have to wonder how heavily moderated it will be, as it is a DND offcial site. 

The overall site design is quite nice though, the update was needed. There was a post on the old LFRR forum indicating that the site would be updated. Good work to those involved


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 May 2003)

Some of us got issued the US boonie cap before the CADPAT one. 

Bzz


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 May 2003)

Probably worth posting the link to the site "intro" as well:

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/index.asp?FlashEnabled=1& 

Clearly a lot of work went into it!


----------



## Joel85 (24 May 2003)

The new website looks a lot like the British Army website. WAY better formated than the US Army website, I give 2 THUMBS UP!!!!!  :fifty:


----------



## Pikache (26 May 2003)

cdnarmy.ca is listed as an ‘official‘ link on the links page.

pretty cool.


----------

